# Goran Dragic named All-NBA 3rd Team guard



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Well deserved. 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/474232318752993280


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Dragic > Harden.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/474307528109473792


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Dragic should be over Tony Parker this year. I have no issues with Parkers achievements in the past. But for THIS season Dragic should be above Parker. Whether that means Parker falls out of the teams or him and Dragic switch I don't care. Parker has essentially been benched by Pop on multiple occasions because he has been ineffective on offense and terrible on defense.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I agree with everyone. Dragon had a phenomenal year.

Dude is entering elite territory.


----------

